# Aluminum Flats Boat Question



## Philip T (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm new here, but it looks like a really cool site with some great info.

I'm looking for a new duck hunting/ fishing boat a I really like the looks of this Gator Trax Flats boat. http://www.gatortraxboats.com/Gatorflats.htm

Does anyone have one or has anyone ever seen one. I would like to get some opinions from someone that has one. Performance, shallow water ability, etc.

I would also like some opinions from the other shallow water experts on here about how they think the boat would perform.

Right now I'm running a 16/48 flat bottom with a 32 hp Prodrive mud motor, but I'm not running as many stumps as I used to and I think a flat bottom with a jackplate would probably do everything that I need at this point.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Philip


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*boat*

The bigger the bottom (footprint) + less weight = shallower


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a good boat but a heavy boat.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright*

Phillip

The best, by far, aluminum boat you could buy will be Boatright.

Call Glen at Boatrigh Marine www.boatrightmarine.com

He can do what ever you want...

Supergas


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Philip,

I have looked at (never owned) both the Gatortrax and the Boatright. If you are going to run the Pro-Drive and plan on the boat being on the bottom a lot then the Gatortrax will do better because of the smooth bottom and rounded chines. The down side is that the smooth bottom and rounded chines will make it slide in the turns pretty bad when running at speed.

Boatrights are 2nd to none in the welded aluminum category but they are very heavy when compared to others.......I would hate to have to man handle one off of a mud flat!

IMO - Outboard = Boatright
ProDrive = Gatortrax


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Im not sure what kind of water or mud you may be running in but maybe you could consider a 4 stroke outboard with a jet drive. A friend has A 15' 56" wide boat with a 30 hp jet. it will run in 3 inches and get up in about 4 or 5 inches. Will run all day on a nine gallon fuel tank. Now i dont know how it would work in the areas where there are stumps and stuff like that. Just another idea.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrong the round chines will turn sharper than any square chined hull. but the square chines draft less water.



bboswell said:


> Philip,
> 
> I have looked at (never owned) both the Gatortrax and the Boatright. If you are going to run the Pro-Drive and plan on the boat being on the bottom a lot then the Gatortrax will do better because of the smooth bottom and rounded chines. The down side is that the smooth bottom and rounded chines will make it slide in the turns pretty bad when running at speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> Wrong the round chines will turn sharper than any square chined hull. but the square chines draft less water.


OK. I will not argue because I admittedly have not run the hull in question, I just know that it looks a LOT like my airboat hull and it slides sideways as much as it turns. I just figured this would be the same with no angles or breaks in the hull to grip the water???


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Philip T, I have had Kent at BFC Marine (Gator Trax) build me to different hulls, one of these was for a longtail and the other a short-tail. If you still plan to run a mudmotor then I would highly recommend the Gator Trax, but if you decide that more than 50% of the time you do not need a mudmotor then take a look at the Boatrights. I have run just about every type of shallow running boat I could get my hands on and I currently run a 20' Texas Scooter, the mudmotor just cannot handle the loads that are used on the coast. If you hunt with one or two people and 3 or 4 dozen decoys then I think you would be very happy with a Gator Trax/Mudmotor. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Round chines hold high speed turn better is correct. Before you make a decision look at the Go-Devil Surface Drive. Much less junk to break and easy to operate.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Where do you live? There is a guy in Orangefield, TX that builds custom boats. He is real good. I am having one built right now. He builds a very solid boat. I plan to post photos with speed and how shallow it will run with a 40 HP Mercury outboard when I get it back. I can put you in touch with him if you are interested. I have attached a couple of the boat while under construction. You can see that he puts stringers in the boat. There will be flotation under the floor as well as in the decks. There will be an aluminum floor between the decks. It will also have an 18 gallon gas tank built in the front deck. You can see the framing for the front deck and gas tank in the photos.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice! what hp do you usually run on say an 18 or 17 tunnel hull aluminum?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bb1234 said:


> Nice! what hp do you usually run on say an 18 or 17 tunnel hull aluminum?


Thanks, I would guess 40 HP. My boat is 16' long and 5' across the widest point. It is an offset step type hull and not a tunnel. The guy building it said tunnels are better for boats 18' long or longer. He is pretty good. He ran the boat yesterday and got 37.5 MPH with a prototype four blade prop. It gets out of the hole OK right now, and runs REAL skinny. A buddy of mine designed and developed the prop. He owns a prop shop in Groves. We are going to tweak the prop and we think we can get 40 MPH or better and a better hole shot as well. Everything is in the trial and error mode right now. A couple more photos of the transom and offset step design.


----------



## richietamug (Apr 20, 2006)

Just ordered my 19'6" gatorflats about three weeks ago and will hopefully be picking it up by the end of this month and will be able to give advice on the boat then.


----------



## Greyduck (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sorry Tex, but you are incorrect*



txshockwave said:


> Wrong the round chines will turn sharper than any square chined hull. but the square chines draft less water.


I own two of these boats and have owned 4 since they went into business. I run them almost everyday of the year with fishing or hunting clients and I can tell you that you are right, the square chines float and run way shallower and help in cornering a little bit. The rounded chines that we are talking about though slide like crazy and allow the boat to sit a bit deeper because they decrease the surface area of the boat that contacts the water. These boats also have no skegs under them which is the biggest reason for sliding like they do.

Dude trust me, when you come up on a corner doing 30 mph with 2 27 hp Kohlers pushing a 20 Trax, if you don't slow down you'll be pushing off of an island or waiting for the tide to come up!!!

Don't want to start an argument, just my experiences.

GD


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Greyduck said:


> I own two of these boats and have owned 4 since they went into business. I run them almost everyday of the year with fishing or hunting clients and I can tell you that you are right, the square chines float and run way shallower and help in cornering a little bit. The rounded chines that we are talking about though slide like crazy and allow the boat to sit a bit deeper because they decrease the surface area of the boat that contacts the water. These boats also have no skegs under them which is the biggest reason for sliding like they do.
> 
> Dude trust me, when you come up on a corner doing 30 mph with 2 27 hp Kohlers pushing a 20 Trax, if you don't slow down you'll be pushing off of an island or waiting for the tide to come up!!!
> 
> ...


I never said they wont slide. A round chine will turn better than a square in deep water. When it gets shallow they all slide. Dude when I come up to a corner doing 32 with the GTR I let off going into the corner and then hamer it. I have yet to end up on the bank.

copied drectly from gator trax.

*Q: With a slick bottom and soft chines, won't my Gator Trax hull slide if used with an outboard or a surface drive?*​
A: NO! The US Coast Guard actually allows soft chine, smooth bottom boats a higher horsepower rating than the traditional square chine, flat boat with crimps on the bottom. Why? Because the soft chine digs into the water and grabs it, causing it to dig in during the turn and keeping it from sliding. The traditional flat will slide long before our hull ever will!​
And no I dont own a gator trax and never will I just dont like people to be miss informed.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Go Shallow*

Fun in shallow water


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*this one*

This ones for sale,,,

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2714


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice rig. The jet clogs with floating debris or grass. Good along bay edge, but you can get back into some serious spots.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

for the post about a jet drive motor. a jet drive motor is good if you are not running it in mud but if you are stay with the standard pro drive or mud buddy. I have a 2007 18ft legend with trailer for sale. It has no motor but i can put any yamaha motor you want on it and a hydraulic jack plate. If you want to put a mudd buddy on it i can do that too. It is built for shallow water.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Philip T, If u r going to sell that boat of yours put a picture of it on here and the price of it cause im looking for a new boat.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

They are advertising a 4" draft. I would question that.


----------

